# Rotary Editions series movements (Updated 2010-12-24)



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't know if any of you have seen these watches, but they have partially obscured casebacks and you can only see a portion of the movement.

The one HZ2189 was pretty obvious, but I couldn't make out the ST16 until today. Those Sea-Gull 'stripes' sure are pretty. :-! ;-)

(lazy today, so no comparison pics of movements. :-| )

*Rotary Series* - *mov't # on back - original caliber*
*100 - TY2806 - Sea-Gull ST1606*
*200 - RE2008-1 - Sea-Gull ST16*
*300 - TY2806 - Sea-Gull ST1606*
*400 - RE2008-1 - Sea-Gull ST16* *[EDIT: Miyota 8215 used with same calibre number]*
*500 - RE2008-2 - Hangzhou HZ2189* 
*600 - RE2008-1 - Sea-Gull ST16*
*700 - RE2008-1 - Sea-Gull ST16*

*Series 500*

















Series 400

















The Series 200, 400, 600, & 700 all probably have the ST1606 variant like the 100 & 300. IIRC, this movement comes in a few different flavors with the date being located at 3, 6, 4.5, & 12. FYI, all of the pictures I saw of the ST16 were of the newer variety with the famous Sea-Gull 'stripes' finish except the 600 series that had the plainer styled movement.

Also, there was reference to a RE2008-3 in a ladies model but I couldn't find a picture of it.

Cheers,
gigfy

*[EDIT (2010-12-24): Miyota 8215 also used with calibre number RE2008-1]*

(pics from MCV - link)


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Rotary Editions series movements*

Looks Great.
It is interesting as an ex-pat Brit who has lived in Canada for ten years to see Rotary being sold here now.

They were (are?) the staple of middle england's watch buying habits. I always liked the brand but boy oh boy, it just goes to show the power of marketing! They are so expensive here compared to the UK!

I just looked at a bricks and mortar British stores website in the UK.
A silver dial quartz rotary sells retail for 77 Pounds stiriling (sorry, I don't have a pound symbol on this computer!)
That exact same watch here costs CAD$339, if you live in BC that comes with tax (remember, VAT is included in the UK price and that, last time I was there was 17% I think) to $379.

I just did the exchange rate and the UK cost in Canadian dollars is $135! A difference of $244!! And it used to be called rip off Britain..I don't think so!

So, to anyone in Canada that wants a Rotary (and they are lovely watches )get online and purchase from a British retailer as even with customs and shipping it is going to save a fortune.

It get's worse though. I just checked one of the revalation range with the almost same style here (the difference is purely down to font used on the two faces) inc tax in the UK 262 pounds stirling (CAD$458), here tax in $1176!! And remember, tax is cheaper here, 12%

I am sorry but there is no excuse for this!

Sorry, it was off topic but I had to vent, Canada is one of the worst places in the world to buy a watch!


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Rotary Editions series movements*

those are pretty great looking

thanks for sharing


----------



## atarisan (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Rotary Editions series movements*








Are those small screw at the front and back real or just laser itching... like those fakes?


----------



## Craig M (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Rotary Editions series movements*

I would guess they are real screws...they are all set in different directions which points to them being real. Normally on fake screws they line up all the heads to the same design, or a design that circles the bezel. [i.e. the 12 & 6 screws would be both vertical, the 3 & 9 would be both horizontal, and the rest diagonal...]



atarisan said:


> Are those small screw at the front and back real or just laser itching... like those fakes?


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Rotary Editions series movements*

Amazing! My mini rant seemed to have an effect for me anyway as I managed to get an almost new Rotary from a forum member for $80CAD!


----------



## musical (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Rotary Editions series movements*

Just to add:

800 - RE2008-2 - Hangzhou HZ2189

I just received a Rotary Editions 801C from Amazon for £62.50 delivered, which is pretty amazing value, imo. I guessed it was the 2189 from the pictures and specs and it is.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Rotary Editions series movements*

I've been thinking about adding this one (or perhaps in steel) to the collection, cost about 100pounds on eBay...


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Rotary Editions series movements*

Bump - see original post for update

Rotary calibre RE2008-1 first seen with Sea-Gull ST16 now has been sighted with Miyota 8215.

cheers
gigfy


----------



## BlueWings077 (Jun 27, 2010)

gigfy said:


> Don't know if any of you have seen these watches, but they have partially obscured casebacks and you can only see a portion of the movement.
> 
> The one HZ2189 was pretty obvious, but I couldn't make out the ST16 until today. Those Sea-Gull 'stripes' sure are pretty. :-! ;-)
> 
> ...


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

HELLO GIGFY !!!

your posting on *Rotary* series movements is very informative. Lately, there seems to be some buzz on these watches. For one thing, several websites are offering some very enticing prices to clear inventory.

*WOW* is offering a few pieces "Blow-Out Sale" and one of 'em has the RE-2008 series movement. I am a little confdused because your posting seem to allude that Rotary is using Chinese movements (and nothing wrong with that b/c some of 'em are relatively reliable like the SeaGull or Hangzhou movements)...this particular watch has the RE-2008-01 movement. So, is this a Chinese SEAGULL ST16 movement???:-s
Or, as suggested in your EDIT -it's a Miyota movement???:think::-s
BTW, this watch was previously listed at $199.99 and currently on sale for $98. (01-02-2011)
THANK YOU in advance for clarifying.

The 2nd part of my question is (if you're familiar with *ROTARY* watches) are they pretty good watches in terms of reliability?


 

*Brand**Rotary**Style*700B*Case*Stainless steel*Dial Color*Black*Strap*Black leather*Clasp Type*Push button deployment*Calendar*Date display at 6:00*MovementAutomatic/mechanical, calibre RE2008-1Crystal*Mineral*Water Resistant*Waterproof*Case Thickness*13 mm*Strap Width*22 mm*Strap Length*7.75 inches*Series*Editions*Style*Casual*Gender*Unisex*Case Back*Partially see-thru, screw-down with screws*Crown*Screw-down*Material*Leather*Case Width*37 mm*Case Height*34 mm*Hands*Silver tone and luminous hour and minute, yellow second*Markers*Silver tone Roman numerals


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 22, 2011)

glad i found this thread, just had Stephen Burrage on the phone wondering if i got a fake as he didn't expect to find a sea-gull movement inside a rotary


----------



## svt-amg (Apr 17, 2009)

hi guys! just got my 701c today. watch looks nice but i noticed the back is different from the pics posted here. mine doesn't 1895, instead its just a window the size of a quarter showing the insides of the watch. what's up with that? i still have time to return it.


----------



## NEVLIZA (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi All

Not sure if this thread is still alive but I have just purchased a Rotary Editions 601C and it differs from some of the online pictures. The main changes are a round viewing window instead of the date cut out, a buckle instead of a deployment clasp, and the watch sides being rose gold instead of black.

I was concerned as I purchased off the web from The Watchery and decided to Contact Rotary UK who were very helpful and confirmed from the pictures I sent them that it was not fake but the newer version but that it should have a deployment clasp. Any help would be appreciated to put my mind at rest.

All the best

Nev.


----------

